# Open/Concealed carriers please read



## gunguy (Oct 1, 2014)

Open/Concealed carriers need to read this...

https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/expect-anti-gunners-lie/

Folks...please stay cool and calm at all times when you are carrying.
-------
*NRA Member*

The Second Amendment is our constitutional Right...embrace it, PROTECT it, and never take it for granted


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I've seen this. You should read some of the comments from idiots who support this sort of behavior. They are rabid in their hate towards people like us.


----------

